
What are some alternatives to Fitbit products? - dyingkneepad
People use Fitbit for different reasons:<p>0. Counting steps.<p>1. Tracking &quot;real&quot; exercise.<p>2. Tracking sleep hours and patterns.<p>3. As a tiny device that wakes you up without waking up everybody else around (this is my case, Flex 2 is the tiniest wake-me-up device I could find).<p>4. Tracking heart rate.<p>5. Tracking other biometrics I&#x27;m unaware of.<p>What products could people move to if they don&#x27;t want Google to be aware of their data?
======
dirtyaura
The Oura ring especially for 2. and 5.
[https://ouraring.com](https://ouraring.com)

Oura focuses on the night-time measurements, such as HR, HRV, temperature and
sleep quality. It also tracks your daily activity and inactivity level. It
summarizes all this to your ”readiness”.

Especially temperature is a game changer that no other popular wearable has.

------
nabla9
Polar A370, Suunto 3 fitness, Withings Move, ....

------
oceliker
I have used the Apple Watch to do all of the above (some with 3rd party apps),
but it does need an iPhone to work properly, so it could be a non-starter for
some.

------
runjake
Garmin is the next clear front runner in my head. Also: Polar, Suunto, Apple

~~~
NBorlaug
Used the Fenix 5 watch from Garmin for the last year. Big fan of the product.
iOS app is solid. Good 3rd party app store.

------
AndreFvchs
Xiaomi [https://xiaomi-mi.com/mitu-watches/](https://xiaomi-mi.com/mitu-
watches/)

------
gcatalfamo
Withings

------
ecesena
Apple watch?

